
Ask HN: Did anyone receive old text messages in the last 24 hours? - ssully
Last might my Mom got a text message from me (4:00am central time) that I didn&#x27;t send. Upon some light investigation it turns out it was a text I previously sent to her on February 14th of this year.<p>Looking into it now, it seems to be a more widespread problem [1]. Curious if anyone else has experienced this in the last 24 hours. Any idea&#x27;s as to what it could be? From what I&#x27;ve seen from others, it doesn&#x27;t seem to be related to a specific carrier, I&#x27;ve seen posts from people who use Google Fi, Verizon, and Sprint.<p>[1]:https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;iSmashFizzle&#x2F;status&#x2F;1192469599503208448
======
Nuzzerino
"A glitch in last night's (November 6th or early November 7th) update to the
cross carrier messaging system caused some people to receive random, early
morning, text messages. The glitch affected people on several different
cellphone carriers."

(from [https://92moose.fm/get-a-strange-text-message-early-this-
mor...](https://92moose.fm/get-a-strange-text-message-early-this-morning-
youre-not-alone))

------
GrumpyNl
[https://92moose.fm/get-a-strange-text-message-early-this-
mor...](https://92moose.fm/get-a-strange-text-message-early-this-morning-
youre-not-alone/?utm_source=share&utm_medium=ios_app&utm_name=iossmf)

